# [xorg] Problemas al iniciar xorg [SOLVED]

## sag

He estado intentado instalar Xorg con KDE  y driver nvidia (Propietario)

Al iniciar la Xorg no inicia y sale el siguiente mensaje, de que no detecta la pantalla

```

xxx ~ # startx

hostname: `Host' desconocido

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.2347 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux mcitp 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #12 SMP Sun Jun 22 21:07:44 CEST 2014 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.12.21-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda4 ro

Build Date: 22 June 2014  06:30:54PM

Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 22 22:47:28 2014

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

Initializing built-in extension XTEST

Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

Initializing built-in extension SYNC

Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

Initializing built-in extension RENDER

Initializing built-in extension RANDR

Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

Initializing built-in extension RECORD

Initializing built-in extension DPMS

Initializing built-in extension Present

Initializing built-in extension DRI3

Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

Initializing built-in extension XVideo

Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

Initializing built-in extension DRI2

Loading extension GLX

(EE)

Fatal server error:

(EE) no screens found(EE)

(EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(EE)

(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error

```

Usando 'X -configure' - "X -config xorg.con.new" y usando el archivo de configuración se inicia una pantalla en negro y pasado un rato aparece el cursor del ratón en forma de 'x' pero la pantalla siguen en negro.

Revisando que esta cargando las "X" se quedan cargadno "XINERAMA"

```

xxx ~ # X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux mcitp 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #12 SMP Sun Jun 22 21:07:44 CEST 2014 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.12.21-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda4 ro

Build Date: 22 June 2014  06:30:54PM

Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 22 22:12:02 2014

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

Initializing built-in extension XTEST

Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

Initializing built-in extension SYNC

Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

Initializing built-in extension RENDER

Initializing built-in extension RANDR

Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

Initializing built-in extension RECORD

Initializing built-in extension DPMS

Initializing built-in extension Present

Initializing built-in extension DRI3

Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

Initializing built-in extension XVideo

Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

Initializing built-in extension DRI2

Loading extension GLX

Loading extension NV-GLX

Loading extension NV-CONTROL

Loading extension XINERAMA

```

Archivo Xorg.conf Generado por 'X -configure'

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Xorg LOG

```

   162.689] 

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

[   162.689] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   162.689] Build Operating System: Linux 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[   162.689] Current Operating System: Linux mcitp 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #12 SMP Sun Jun 22 21:07:44 CEST 2014 x86_64

[   162.689] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.12.21-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda4 ro

[   162.689] Build Date: 22 June 2014  06:30:54PM

[   162.689]  

[   162.689] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[   162.689]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   162.689] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   162.690] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 22 22:12:02 2014

[   162.690] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

[   162.690] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   162.690] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   162.690] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   162.690] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   162.690] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   162.690] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   162.690] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   162.690] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   162.690] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   162.690] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   162.690] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   162.690]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   162.690] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   162.690]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   162.690] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   162.690]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   162.690] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   162.690]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   162.690]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   162.690] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   162.690]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   162.690]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   162.690] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   162.690]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   162.690] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   162.690]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   162.690] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   162.690]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   162.690] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   162.690]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   162.690]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   162.690] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   162.690]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   162.690]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   162.690] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   162.690] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   162.690] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   162.690] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   162.690] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   162.690] (II) Loader magic: 0x809c60

[   162.690] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   162.690]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   162.690]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[   162.690]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[   162.690]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[   162.690] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   162.693] (--) PCI:*(0:3:0:0) 10de:0ca3:0000:0000 rev 162, Mem @ 0xf9000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xee000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000df00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension Present

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   162.693] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   162.693] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   162.693] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   162.693] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   162.702] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   162.702]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   162.702]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   162.702] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  337.25  Tue May 27 12:21:38 PDT 2014

[   162.702] Loading extension GLX

[   162.702] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   162.702] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   162.702] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   162.702]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   162.702]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   162.702] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  337.25  Tue May 27 12:01:55 PDT 2014

[   162.702] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   162.702] (--) using VT number 7

[   162.714] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   162.714] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   162.714] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   162.714] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   162.714]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[   162.714]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   162.714] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[   162.714] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   162.714] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   162.714] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   162.715] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   162.715]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[   162.715]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   162.715] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   162.715] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   162.715] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   162.715] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   162.715] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   162.715] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   162.715] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   162.715] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[   163.044] (II) NVIDIA(0): Display (DELL U2312HM (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[   163.044] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Vision stereo.

[   163.044] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Found DRM driver nvidia-drm (20130102)

[   163.045] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 240 (GT215) at PCI:3:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   163.045] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[   163.045] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.15.24.00.00

[   163.045] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[   163.049] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 240 at PCI:3:0:0

[   163.049] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[   163.049] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

[   163.049] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DELL U2312HM (DFP-0) (boot, connected)

[   163.049] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1

[   163.049] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   163.049] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   163.049] (--) NVIDIA(0): DELL U2312HM (DFP-0): Internal TMDS

[   163.049] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DELL U2312HM (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   163.049] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS

[   163.049] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   163.049] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   163.049] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device DELL U2312HM (DFP-0) (Using EDID frequencies has

[   163.049] (**) NVIDIA(0):     been enabled on all display devices.)

[   163.050] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   163.050] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   163.050] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[   163.050] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   163.050] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[   163.050] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[   163.050] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

[   163.098] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 94); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[   163.099] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[   163.099] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   163.099] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[   163.106] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[   163.166] Loading extension NV-GLX

[   163.196] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   163.196] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[   163.196] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   163.197] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   163.197] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   163.197] Loading extension XINERAMA

[   163.197] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   163.197] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   163.197] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[   163.197] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   163.197] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[   163.197] (--) RandR disabled

[   163.202] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   163.704] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   163.704] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   163.704] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   163.704] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   163.739] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   163.739]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2

[   163.739]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   163.739]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[   163.739] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   163.739] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   163.740] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   163.740] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   163.740] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   163.740] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   163.740] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[   163.740] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[   163.740] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   163.740] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[   163.740] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   163.757] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   163.757] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   163.757] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   163.757] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   163.757] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[   163.757] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   163.757] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   163.757] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   163.757] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[   163.757] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[   163.757] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   163.757] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[   163.757] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   163.757] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   163.757] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event12)

[   163.757] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   163.757] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   163.757] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event11)

[   163.757] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   163.757] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   163.757] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event10)

[   163.757] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   163.757] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   163.758] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event13)

[   163.758] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   163.758] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse'

[   163.758] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[   163.758] (**) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event13"

[   163.758] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc050

[   163.758] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[   163.758] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   163.758] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[   163.758] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[   163.758] (II) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[   163.758] (II) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[   163.758] (**) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   163.758] (**) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   163.758] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input14/event13"

[   163.758] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

[   163.758] (II) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[   163.758] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   163.758] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   163.758] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   163.758] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   163.758] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   163.758] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   163.758] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   163.758] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 046a:0011 (/dev/input/event14)

[   163.759] (**) HID 046a:0011: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   163.759] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HID 046a:0011'

[   163.759] (**) HID 046a:0011: always reports core events

[   163.759] (**) evdev: HID 046a:0011: Device: "/dev/input/event14"

[   163.759] (--) evdev: HID 046a:0011: Vendor 0x46a Product 0x11

[   163.759] (--) evdev: HID 046a:0011: Found keys

[   163.759] (II) evdev: HID 046a:0011: Configuring as keyboard

[   163.759] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input15/event14"

[   163.759] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 046a:0011" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[   163.759] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   163.759] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[   163.759] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   163.759] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Front Headphone (/dev/input/event2)

[   163.759] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   163.759] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   163.759] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Front Mic (/dev/input/event9)

[   163.759] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   163.759] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   163.759] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Rear Mic (/dev/input/event8)

[   163.759] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   163.759] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   163.759] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line (/dev/input/event7)

[   163.759] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   163.759] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   163.760] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out Front (/dev/input/event6)

[   163.760] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   163.760] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   163.760] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out Surround (/dev/input/event5)

[   163.760] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device

[   163.760] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   163.760] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out CLFE (/dev/input/event4)

[   163.760] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   163.760] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   163.760] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out Side (/dev/input/event3)

[   163.760] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   163.760] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   200.548] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[   200.660] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (DELL U2312HM (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[   200.660] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[   318.620] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[   318.734] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (DELL U2312HM (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[   318.734] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[   330.492] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[   330.610] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (DELL U2312HM (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[   330.610] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[   387.701] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[   387.818] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (DELL U2312HM (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[   387.818] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[   864.652] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[   864.756] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (DELL U2312HM (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[   864.756] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.
```

Configuración portage

```

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_930_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     6112180 total,   5830560 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 22 Jun 2014 09:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="es_ES.iso885915@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session sound spell sse sse2 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

lspci -v

http://pastebin.com/iwEwppFW

Configuración kernel

http://pastebin.com/CVaqTf4r

Estoy seguro de que estoy haciendo algo mal o me he olvidado de algo, pero ya se me acabaron la ideas.

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?Last edited by sag on Mon Jun 23, 2014 9:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Que tienes puesto en /etc/portage/make.conf como VIDEO_CARDS="", creo que tu mejor configuración sería ya VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" ya que tienes una nvidia según tu lspci.

Después deberías ejecutar emerge -uDN world (esto debería emergerte xf86-video-nouveau entre otros paquetes)  y deberás compilar el kernel para que te cargue nouveau.

Te pongo una salida de mi configuración por si te sirve de algo:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep -i nouveau
> 
> CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=m
> 
> CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG=5
> ...

 

Puede que esa configuración no sea perfecta pero a mi me funciona con una nvidia gforce gt 610 y no necesita xorg.conf.

Creo que en www.gentoo.org tienes toda la información sobre nouveau.

Quizás debí empezar por decirte como configurar Nvidia que también se puede hacer de esa forma, en tu caso creo que te falta instalar nvidia-drivers, si quieres hacerlo así puedes, necesitas xorg.conf y  lo que no se puede es configurar de las dos formas a la vez (creo).

----------

## natrix

Hola sag!!!

Creo que tu problema viene por este lado:

* En tu make.conf falta VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

* Te falta editar/crear este archivo "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia.conf" con esto:

```
 Section "Device"

   Identifier  "nvidia"

   Driver      "nvidia"

 EndSection
```

* Instalar "nvidia-drivers" y/o correr "emerge -l @module-rebuild"

Te paso el link del handbook, http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers/es

Otro camnio es usar todo nouveau como menciona esteban_conde.

Suerte!!!

----------

## sag

Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestra respuesta.

Tras leer vuestros post y revisar mi configuración me he dado cuenta que no tenia la carpeta "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

He creado un enlace a "xorg.conf.d -> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/" no si esto es correcto o lo tengo que hacer de otra manera, pero de momento funciona.

----------

